# Maple Bacon



## pc farmer (Jul 12, 2017)

Sams Club has 5lb chunks of bellie now.  Not cheap thou.













IMG_20170710_182652784_zpsa0ogvrvw.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Jul 12, 2017






Doesnt look bad.













IMG_20170712_200525604_zpsxtcpbsis.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Jul 12, 2017


















IMG_20170712_200533532_zpsrg3jsb7o.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Jul 12, 2017






Cure #1, seasoning and maple sugar













IMG_20170712_201924677_zpszeyqbml9.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Jul 12, 2017






Seasoned up













IMG_20170712_202838398_zpsurfisw01.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Jul 12, 2017






And bagged for bout 10 days.













IMG_20170712_203150135_zpsa0gnnjeo.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Jul 12, 2017






More later.


----------



## driedstick (Aug 1, 2017)

SO???? How's this one coming along??


----------

